# Food Bag



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone use one of these? How do they hold up?

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R042-001


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom,

Steve Zugg's uses one ...... I dont believe he's ever had any problems.

I see it in his truck/topper all the time.


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the avery dri-stor bag. It comes in 20lb and 40lb capacities. I will swear by the 40lb bag. It is incredible!!!

http://www.gundogsupply.com/new--dristor-dog-food-bags.html


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

It works good Until the mice find it. I had mine up in my truck and they chewed through it. Back to a hard box for now. Other than that its farily easy to clean with mild soap and water with a sponge on the inside.


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas, thanks for asking the question. I'm looking at getting one my self. I sure like most of avery's products.


----------



## bjackson3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Go to any good outdoors store and buy one of the dry storage bags for kayaking. They come in a lot of sizes and are much cheaper. My 2 cents.

Bret


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I have three of them. The screw off lid is very convenient.

The inner lining on two of mine cracked after several years of use.

Had to retire one of the bags after one of the dogs found it and chewed a hole in it.


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Avery you can't go wrong


----------

